# SlideShow Music



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 21, 2005)

So im making the annual slideshow for the fire dept this year. i have about 10 minutes worth of pictures, i have 2 songs already on there- Enya only time  and Bon Jovi- Its my life. But im about 2-3 minutes short on music. I need something between the two above as I want to end with Its My Life. Any suggestions? I've tried Mariah Carey's hero but it just doesnt work. 

Thanks!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 21, 2005)

Theme song to China Beach, Reflections...

Theme song to Emergency!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 21, 2005)

One of the vollie departments used 'Keep Hope Alive' (Crystal Method) for a fire run that they once had.  Too bad it's 6 mins 11 seconds long.  

It was a cool video I have to say.  FD got toned out to a working fire in an apartment building.  First engined arrived and called for mutual aid.  Right after the first engine arrived one of the neighbors brought out their video camera and got shots of the fire as well as the other arriving trucks.  He also got footage of the hydrant man hooking up the 5 inch.  The fire which was contained to one 2 story apartment was put out in a little over 12 minutes, that's right, causing 'Keep Hope Alive' to be played twice.  Awesome awesome video.

For those who can't place the song, it's from the opening of Third Watch.

There is a little bit of a break in the music around the 3:30 mark where you could start the Bon Jovi song.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks! im heading off to download that now. Our 75th anniversary show used I Hope You Dance and a You Go We Go from Backdraft.


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 22, 2005)

ok so I've added "Forever Young" to it, but im not sure it fits. Opinons? yay or nay?


----------



## Summit (Mar 22, 2005)

Metallica - Fight Fire with Fire
Metallica - Jump in the Fire
Metallica - Fuel


----------



## AJemt (Mar 22, 2005)

for our EMS banquet video last year they used Bring Me To Life by Evanescance, Takin' Care of Business, and something else that was in some other language tht i dont' remember but it sounded really cool.....i don't remember what they used this year...


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (Mar 22, 2005)

OMG I so love the Taken Care of Business. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJemt_@Mar 22 2005, 04:11 PM
> * Bring Me To Life by Evanescance *


 They used that for the JEMS Games initial round wrap-up video at the confrence this weekend - COOL!

"Hero" from Top Gun is stuck in my head.

The theme to Third Watch - Can't remeber the name - very techno, but EVERYONE knows it.

The opening and closing songs to BackDraft (Did a fire Co. Video / slideshow with that as the music - came out REALLY cool)


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Mar 22 2005, 08:08 PM
> * The theme to Third Watch - Can't remeber the name - very techno, but EVERYONE knows it.
> *


 See my post above.


----------



## Jon (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Mar 22 2005, 11:09 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Mar 22 2005, 11:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Mar 22 2005, 08:08 PM
> * The theme to Third Watch - Can't remeber the name - very techno, but EVERYONE knows it.
> *


See my post above.   [/b][/quote]
 Good point, and remember that the use in the show is less than 60 seconds... It can be shortened to fit by fading it out, or taking the chunk you need out of the end...

Awsome song.... This year for Fire Prevention week we did an open house.... Some whacker got ahold of that on CD and played it on the PA the chief was narrating from.. Real cool to be getting the knockdown on the mock building full of pallets with that going loudly in the backround...


Jon


----------



## AJemt (Mar 23, 2005)

we used bring me to life for backround music  to a "code/save" (staged but very realistic anyways) - it was great.


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm with Summit's suggestions!


----------

